# Why does my dog pee when it's nesting?



## berkeley (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi, just joined the forum in the hope that someone out there may have an answer to share.

We have a 10 month old male Beagle pup. He's pretty much your average beagle, lovable, loving, inquisitive, selective hearing... all the usual traits.

He picks up tricks & training very quickly, too. Within a month of having him (from 4 months), he was not only housetrained, but we'd also taught him to ring a bell when he needed to go to the toilet, which he took to like a duck to water.

He gets three walks a day and gets lots of time during the day where he can run in and out of the garden, running around, jumping over walls and playing with his toys.

The only issue we have is when it comes to his bed. He used to sleep in a crate up until about 2 months ago, and now he's in a dog bed, which he LOVES. At night, we let him out for a last-minute pee, then he comes back in, curls up and sleeps through the night.

He has a towel in his bed to sleep on. We've given him cussions, fluffly blankets in the past, but he just rips them up, hence the towel. Anyway, after a while, it starts to hum (obviously), and needs to be cleaned.

We wash it, dry it, rub it on us and on him, so it's got our scent on it and put it back in his bed... But he won't settle. He spins round and round, nesting, making agitated noises. Takes him ages to settle... And invariably, the next morning, we come down to find he's peed on it.

It gets washed, etc... again and we start the cycle again... And eventually he doesn't pee on it, and we're good for a couple of weeks until it needs cleaning again, and then we're in the pee cycle, washing, peeing, washing, peeing for another week before he stops again.

It's so frustrating. I don't want him to have to sleep in an uncomfy bed, but we can't have him peeing in the house, even if it is some sort of 'marking' thing.

Has anyone else had a similar experience? Any hints or tips on how to stop it? 

At the minute, he's sat in a bed with no towel in there and looks miserable as sin!

Thanks for any help in advance


----------



## ElvieMogs (Mar 22, 2012)

Have no experience of this so this I'd just a suggestion off the top of my head. When he stops peeing in the bed why not try another towel under the used one so that it can pick up his bed smells properly. Then when you wash one the other is still there. Of course he may just pee on the second towel but could be worth a try. Also have a second look at dog bedding. There's some pretty tough fabrics available.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Might be worth trying a Adaptil Dog appeasing pheromone spray on his bedding, you can get it in a plug in form that works like a plug in air freshener
but in this instance if its going to work I would think the spray version would be better and spray the bedding. The Adaptil is an artifical version of the pheromones mum emits to calm and soothe the pups. It may well be worth a try it helpin all sorts of behaviour problems including unwanted toileting behaviour. Vets and pets at home do them but normally cheaper on line.
Online Vet | Get Cheap Pet Medicine and Treatments Online From Vet-Medic - Vet-Medic is where I get mine post free, athough there are others so worth comparing prices probably.

If you want to read more about Adaptil see link
Adaptil - The secret to happy dogs - Adaptil


----------



## berkeley (Apr 14, 2012)

ElvieMogs said:


> Have no experience of this so this I'd just a suggestion off the top of my head. When he stops peeing in the bed why not try another towel under the used one so that it can pick up his bed smells properly. Then when you wash one the other is still there. Of course he may just pee on the second towel but could be worth a try. Also have a second look at dog bedding. There's some pretty tough fabrics available.


That's a blummin' good suggestion. He musses up his bed getting comfy, so they'd end up the same, so I'm going to put another towel in for a couple of days, get the scent, then take it out, then put it back in the day before the next wash and rotate like that.

Thank you! fingers crossed this works


----------



## berkeley (Apr 14, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Might be worth trying a Adaptil Dog appeasing pheromone spray on his bedding, you can get it in a plug in form that works like a plug in air freshener
> but in this instance if its going to work I would think the spray version would be better and spray the bedding. The Adaptil is an artifical version of the pheromones mum emits to calm and soothe the pups. It may well be worth a try it helpin all sorts of behaviour problems including unwanted toileting behaviour. Vets and pets at home do them but normally cheaper on line.
> Online Vet | Get Cheap Pet Medicine and Treatments Online From Vet-Medic - Vet-Medic is where I get mine post free, athough there are others so worth comparing prices probably.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the suggestion. Between this and the last post, I feel a lot happier about the situation than I did this morning  Thank you, I'll check it out and give it a go.


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

What are you washing the towel with? Could it be that the stuff your using has a strong scent that makes it uncomfortable for him to be near so he covers it up? 

Just a thought off the top of my head as I've no real experience with this but I know my GSD won't go near any of my OH's clothes when he uses a certain body wash. I think the strong scent really bothers her. 

Hope you find the solution to your problem


----------

